# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello

## kani

Hi ,

I am new to the forum

Hope will enjoy contributing and learning

kani

----------


## FDibbins

welcome to the forum, feel free to ask and contribute

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Kani,

Welcome to the Forum. 

If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------


## georgenx

Hi Nice to find you all here. From a cold Uk Night to a warm Chat Group.  I am a pleased to have made the discovery.

----------

